# New plow cutting edge



## CPSS (Mar 15, 2002)

We have the new 8.5' Fisher MM2 as the other post details. The dealer said we shouldnt bolt on the cutting edge till the trip edge was worn a little. He said the combination of the 1/2" steel edge, and the existing 3/4" trip edge would take forever to wear, and we wouldnt be happy with the scraping action. I never heard of this. We always put the steel edge on all our new plows. Could this salesman be confused?


----------



## litle green guy (Feb 25, 2000)

One of the guys I plow with has a fisher and he was told to wait a year or so and then put an edge on it. I don't know why but that what he was told too.


----------



## CT18fireman (Nov 30, 2000)

I would run with the base angle until you wear some off. The dealer is right, once it wears in you will have better results with a bolt on edge.


----------



## Shaper (Jan 9, 2003)

The trouble with the fisher cutting edge is that when the plow is new and unworn the cutting edge is only about 1/2-3/4" below the trip edge. However there is an 8" tall cutting edge available in my area from a local supplier. The only trouble is that it is much heavier than the standard edge.


----------



## CPSS (Mar 15, 2002)

Thanks for the advice. Its funny that after buying 4 new Fisher plows in the past 5 years, this is the first I've heard of this. Well, I guess thats why this site is such a good idea!


----------



## Arc Burn (Oct 21, 2002)

It sounds assanine but it's true,on my first plow (MM1) i insisted on a cutting edge against the dealers advice,but got it anyways,Yes the angle now takes forever to "break in" and the scraping ability was awful,i just put a new one on and have about an 1.5 overhang below the trip edge and it scrapes awesome now!


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

Well since it was brought up i guess that this would be the case in any plow brand.I think the reasoning for that is that a small edge cuts tru better than one that is wider almost like having wider or thinner tires for the snow for traction.


----------



## Arc Burn (Oct 21, 2002)

I never really contimplated the reasoning Cat,i just know i'm a whole lot happier with the way she scrapes now!


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

my Diamond does not scrape that well sometimes and other times it's great that could be the reason with mine .But for next year the edge will be turned.So just the cutting edge will be wearing.Probably will make a big improvement with me.


----------



## edrenckh (Sep 3, 2002)

I'll be putting on a poly edge, bought from Dino here next week. If we get snow, I'll post my opinion on how it works!


----------



## Alan (Mar 2, 2000)

> _Originally posted by Shaper _
> *The trouble with the fisher cutting edge is that when the plow is new and unworn the cutting edge is only about 1/2-3/4" below the trip edge. However there is an 8" tall cutting edge available in my area from a local supplier. The only trouble is that it is much heavier than the standard edge. *


If you switch to an 8" edge you may have problems with it tripping all the time. That's 33% greater leverage working on the trip springs. The original base angle should be worn down quite a bit before you put another edge over it. I'm thinking you can wear about 2" off before you get too close to the bolt holes or the trip springs start to hit the ground.


----------



## Jerre Heyer (Mar 19, 2002)

*fisher cutting edge*

CPSS,

Used to love the Fisher guys who wore the edge the 1" till it hit the trip edge and came in for a new edge. Said keep the old one it's no good. Meyer's guys loved it too because they could get 3+ in. of wear from this no good edge for cheap $. We charged them for the bolts and install only.

Fisher's for years didn't have any holes in the trip edge. It wore down and you bought a new one. Big $$$$. Then there was enough feed back they added the holes to the std trip edge so an edge could be bolted on.

New it ran great till the 1" or so wore off. Then as stated above you had the edge and the trip edge width and it became a poor performer.

If you look at the plow from the side installed on the truck the trip springs mounting brackts are above the pavement. You can wear the original trip edge till the base of these trip spring brackets are just above the pavement. Then install a cutting edge to the trip edge.

I'll try to find the Fisher spec in the manual and get some picts for you but this is the jist of it.

Look at the Fisher V plow vs. the Western V plow and you'll see the difference in the base trip angle height. They use the same cutting edge.

Jerre


----------



## CT18fireman (Nov 30, 2000)

Alan hit the nail on the head as far as an 8" edge tripping. It will trip a lot more and the leverage effect can actually cause more damage. 

Wear the base angle and then run a standard steel 6" edge. Best combo you can get if you really want to scrape well.


----------



## Plow Dak (Jan 14, 2003)

A buddy of mine had this happen to him. He wore off the Factory edge and welded on a new one. WELDED ????? wow. He said he had no bolt holes. "Well mine doesn't either" I told him. To make a long story short his tripped like no tomorrow. Had ripples in his yard from the tripping. He called me up and asked what he could do. i told him to take the edge off. He said i can't.. hehehe So I said "give me the truck for the night." The next night it plowed great. I'm sure you experienced plowers know what i did.


----------



## CPSS (Mar 15, 2002)

Well, we took the cutting edge off our 2001, and 2003 PSD F-250's with 8.5' Fishers. Plowed the last storm (12.9"), and I must admit they seem to scrape better. Could be I'm just expecting better, but I'll leave them off for the rest of the winter, and them re-install them next winter. Stay tuned for further updates!:waving:


----------



## LB Landscaping (Sep 4, 2002)

I think I'm going to tru the same CPSS, mine scrapes terrible. My dealer sold me the plow with the cutting edge never said anything about wear.


----------



## Jerre Heyer (Mar 19, 2002)

Hey there Dak did you take a little "road trip"? 

Had a guy complaining about new meyer edge not cutting well so someone told he to hit the highway for an exit and come back. 33miles down and 33 miles back to the next town not the next exit he needed a new edge....LOL

Jerre


----------



## Joey D (Jan 6, 2002)

Like Jerre said wear it to the trip spring mounts then install the edge. For the past 5 years I used a 8"X5/8" cutting edge. This worked great, no excesive tripping and last the whole season. I was plowing for the town in the past years where you would put lots of miles on per storm and you would be out until pavement was showing. Use the 8" edge as it will last longer. One down side was you must upgrade to 5/8 bolts as the leverage was breaking the 1/2 inch ones. Once I upgraded no broken bolts.


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

Joey any specific type of steel for the edge?


----------



## Joey D (Jan 6, 2002)

Cat, I don't know what grade of steel but I could ask. I would think they should be all the same grade, should be anyways.


----------



## GeoffD (Dec 21, 1999)

It is probably 1090 high carbon.

Geoff


----------



## Joey D (Jan 6, 2002)

cat, I see your close by. I was buying them at Bedford Auto Parts, on 225. They are about 1 mile down after 95. You will have to drill the holes out to 5/8".


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

Thanks Joey I think they right next to my relatives house.


----------



## ramrod98 (Nov 5, 2002)

*cutting edge*

I have went through ten years now with the original moldboard of the fisher plow without adding a cutting edge. I still have a lot more wear before needing one, but am putting one on this year. the dealer told me to wear the moldbard down to wwithin 2 inches of the bolt holes before putting a edge on it. i plow 24 drives at this time but have done more than that in the past. I never liked the way the plow backplowed. I am thinking that a edge added might scrape better as it would be below the moldboard. I never use shoes on the plow when plowing. Ideed the right edge of the board is down further than the left edge.


----------

